

Few things every beginner programmer must know - KishoreKumar
http://kishorekumar.net/blog/2010/06/few-things-every-beginner-programmer-must-know/

======
kls
_Learning syntax of a language is not considered as "Mastery" of that
language._

I don't entirely agree with this summation. Mastering each and every library
to claim you are a master is pointless. Especially given the fact that a
library API can be understood by doing a search and reading the docs. A master
to me is someone who understands the language syntax all of the language
features and who has enough experience to know that a little bit of searching
will most likely reveal a library that does what you need it to do. For
example, I cant thing of a library in Java that cannot be understood in a few
days. Yet claiming that you need to know EJB, JDBC, JNDI, JNI, JAXB, JAX-WS,
JAX-RS, JPA, etc not to mention all of the apache libs, Spring to be a master
is nonsensical.

------
cstcyr
If he's going to post in English he might want to learn the syntax of THAT
language. Very tough to read.

